# CORN COBS



## Maximumoverpuke (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever smoked using corncobs? My dad used to smoke bacon this way. Had an old 1950s era refrigerator which if it had any plastic or rubber in it was burned out. Used to place a couple of five gallon metal buckets in it full of cobs. Lit the cobs and placed a couple of old disc blades over them.
Anyway, I have some bacon to smoke and thought about trying corn cobs. Does anyone else use them?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

I use corn cob pellets. You can also use corn cobs if you want. Works fine.


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 5, 2017)

I just picked up a bag of Best Cob pellets about an hour ago. Looking forward to trying them on some BBB very soon.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 5, 2017)

My dad and his brothers were brought up on the farm, butchering and processing meats for their dad's meat wagon, including curing and smoking their meats, too - using the cobs left from the shucked corn they grew.  They would haul the cobs to the grist mill, getting them crushed and bagged in 100 lb. burlap bags, bringing them back to the farm for smoking their meats all winter long - hams, bacons, turkeys, corned beef/pastrami, beef bacons, ducks, geese, salmon from nearby Pulaski river in upstate NY, and so on.  My dad grew up and went to WWII, came home and bought a country store in Adams Center, NY - it's history:  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fassetts-quality-foods

...and carried on the farm tradition of using crushed corn cobs.  But, all things come to an end and so did the grist mills shutting down.  No longer could he get just cob, only ensilage - corn and cob mixed which burned hotter and far more volatile to store (spontaneous combustion).  To the point it was far too dangerous to use, spelling the demise of the store as they were near retirement and pressured by the state to build new facilities to continue on with their smoking operations.

However, Todd Johnson of SMF, the inventor of the A-Maze-N smoking tray and tubes, got some corn cob pellets and sent them to me to try and ohhhh what memories they brought back!  I located their source at Tractor Supply in the form of horse bedding - here is my writeup on them:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/in...about-your-dad-smoking-with-corn-cobs.111151/
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/bestcob®-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps.149282/


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 5, 2017)

And Todd Johnson's company:  www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello pops,

That is an awesome story about your dad and uncles.  Awesome family history!  And a WW2 vet, greatest generation!


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 5, 2017)

I guess I should start gathering corn cobs out of the fields around here after the combine goes through. I wonder if I pay my children a quarter for each feed bag they fill if they would take me up on the offer?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> I guess I should start gathering corn cobs out of the fields around here after the combine goes through. I wonder if I pay my children a quarter for each feed bag they fill if they would take me up on the offer?




Dont think so.  LOL   We have alot of cobs here. too.


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 5, 2017)

I got a 40lb bag for $9.99 at Tractor Supply. I heard Todd wasn't selling them any more. Not listed on his site.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 5, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Dont think so.  LOL   We have alot of cobs here. too.



Ok, I guess I will just promise them 3 meals a day and a warm bed to sleep in!!:)


----------

